# Network interface works very slow with realtek-re-kmod driver.



## SolomonKane (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi!

My system is FreeBSD 12.1.
Network card is RTL8111/8168/8411.

Network interface works very slow with realtek-re-kmod driver so i cant enter my samba share.
I checked connection with iperf3 and it says "received an unknown control message" right after the start.
But still i can ping this machine.

Network works ok with default driver.


----------



## rashey (Dec 27, 2020)

If you don't need Jumbo frames try to add the following line to /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.re.max_rx_mbuf_sz="2048"
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2020)

Use the builtin if_re(4).


----------

